

Using Python to produce "pixel" gcode for a CNC router - robotico
http://www.jcopro.net/2012/10/21/halftoning-or-pixel-machining-with-a-cnc-router/

======
tgflynn
This is an area I've been curious about.

Is it currently possible to generate CNC instructions automatically from a 3D
model or are manual steps required ?

~~~
VBprogrammer
Tool paths are generated from a 3d model. Generally there is some degree of
manual intervention to determine order of operations or choosing the correct
tool path algorithm.

The below is a good read if you are particularly interested.

<http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/gcnc/>

